# Model's walks the Runway during the Jean Paul Gaultier Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 - July 3,2013 (171x) Upd



## Mandalorianer (3 Juli 2013)

​


----------



## Sachse (3 Juli 2013)

*AW: Model's walks the Runway during the Jean Paul Gaultier Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 in Paris - July 3,2013 (73x)*

die erste Dame sieht ja lustig aus mit den Haaren 

und welche normale Frau traut sich in derartigen Klamotten auf die Straße? 

nevertheless thanks für die Show-Eindrücke :thx:


----------



## Mandalorianer (3 Juli 2013)

*AW: Model's walks the Runway during the Jean Paul Gaultier Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 in Paris - July 3,2013 (73x)*



Sachse schrieb:


> die erste Dame sieht ja lustig aus mit den Haaren



heißt Nabilla Benattia


----------



## Sachse (3 Juli 2013)

*AW: Model's walks the Runway during the Jean Paul Gaultier Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 in Paris - July 3,2013 (73x)*



Gollum schrieb:


> heißt Nabilla Benattia



dankeschön für den Namen, findet man hier ja noch mehr lustiges von ihr, wobei es stark ist, das ein Gaultier ein Reality-Starlett da mit laufen lässt. Hut ab


----------



## Mandalorianer (4 Juli 2013)

*Model's walks the Runway during the Jean Paul Gaultier Show as part of Paris Fashion Week Haute-Couture Fall/Winter 2013-2014 in Paris - July 3,2013 (73x)*

98x more



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## beethoven234 (6 Juli 2013)

danke fur die schone bilder


----------



## koftus89 (6 Juli 2013)

wunderschön. danke.


----------



## swissbambam (5 Aug. 2013)

die collektion ist wiedermal sehr... speziell. danke für die bilder.


----------



## gabijanosch (6 Aug. 2013)

sexy nylon beine


----------



## Thomas61 (7 Aug. 2013)

Muss einem aber jetzt nicht soooo gefallen...


----------



## lapradal (8 Aug. 2013)

thank you for "the" french star !!! NABILLA


----------

